# Air Compressor stopped working, extension cord was used.



## dawho1 (Apr 4, 2008)

well, nevermind all, was simple enough after all. Once I unmounted the engine from the frame, took off a plastic cowling, and there was a nifty circuit breaker staring me in the face. Pushed it back in and we're good to go.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

as i mentioned in another earlier post, always use a longer hose, never extention cords for compressors. this is why folks!

DM


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I use #9 wire for all my extension cords. 100+ ft with 100ft hose. I have never had problems. Now my little 1800 psi pressure washer is another story.

:whistling2:


----------

